# HD Women



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Are there any other HD ladies out there 

My husband has a lower sex drive than me, we do it once a week at the most and I find myself climbing the walls. Thank god for porn lol


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Extremely HD woman here! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

We need it every day at our house but we'll settle for every other day if we absolutely have to


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Does your partner have a HD Willgirl


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> We need it every day at our house but we'll settle for every other day if we absolutely have to


I am very jealous


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> I am very jealous


It didn't happen overnight.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Hubby wasn't always like this but kids and work happened, we used to have sex every other day 

Also he is a fair bit older than me, do you think men over 40 don't need sex so often


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Hubby wasn't always like this but kids and work happened, we used to have sex every other day
> 
> Also he is a fair bit older than me, do you think men over 40 don't need sex so often


my ex was in his 40's and he wanted it twice a day regardless of kids,work,and other distractions.But this isn't true of all men of course.
I believe there are many men on tam who are considered lower drive and they are in their 40's and older.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Does your partner have a HD Willgirl


Yup! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Hubby wasn't always like this but kids and work happened, we used to have sex every other day
> 
> Also he is a fair bit older than me, do you think men over 40 don't need sex so often


It's not necessarily true. I'm not blindly defending over 40 year old men, but many of the men get focused on family and responsibilities and put themself too low on the totem pole. Add in stress and lack of sexual attention and you have ED.

For me at over 40, my energy is better than ever due to greater awareness of myself, and my sex drive when fed is incredibly high.

I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

He doesn't have any problems when we do have sex, it's fantastic 

We went away just the 2 of as last month and we had lots of sex, it's just other things seem to get in way for him normally


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Oh and I throw myself at him most evenings


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

And on the 8th day God made HD women....

And I found mine when I was 19.....

Mom used to wonder why there was blood on the backs of my T-shirts.....I finally just let my HD prize clean me up with some rubbing alcohol before going home.....

47 years and a fabulous sex life later we are still a couple....

the woodchuck


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> He doesn't have any problems when we do have sex, it's fantastic
> 
> We went away just the 2 of as last month and we had lots of sex, it's just other things seem to get in way for him normally


Sometimes to be good at what we do, we place a high amount of pressure on ourself and a lot of attention on the "target". Many are unable to switch out of this and into a frame of mind good for sex.


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

> Are there any other HD ladies out there
> 
> My husband has a lower sex drive than me, we do it once a week at the most and I find myself climbing the walls. Thank god for porn lol


Exactly the same here, except for porn. I prefer reading or my own imagination. Nothing against porn, I just tend to me more excited with erotic that leave a bit more to imagination. I end up staring at the wall quite often during the day, dreaming awake. Actually, I think about sex most of the day. The less I have, the more I think about it.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh Hell Yeah! There are a lot of HD women on this forum. I am one of them. Like Scarlet, I need it everyday but if I have to I can do every other. But Im cranky if I have to skip any days ;-)


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

LVF said:


> Exactly the same here, except for porn. I prefer reading or my own imagination. Nothing against porn, I just tend to me more excited with erotic that leave a bit more to imagination. I end up staring at the wall quite often during the day, dreaming awake. Actually, I think about sex most of the day. The less I have, the more I think about it.


I watch porn sometimes to get me going then I can rub one out in 2 minutes after watching porn. My H is 52 and I am 44, his drive has definitely slowed down but he doesnt mind giving it to me every day. If he doesnt I will lay next to him and masturbate while he rubs my boobs so he is involved. He loves this, really turns him on.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

treyvion said:


> It's not necessarily true. I'm not blindly defending over 40 year old men, but many of the men get focused on family and responsibilities and put themself too low on the totem pole. Add in stress and lack of sexual attention and you have ED.
> 
> For me at over 40, my energy is better than ever due to greater awareness of myself, and my sex drive when fed is incredibly high.
> 
> I'm sure there are others.


Bravo, well said. At 66 I am still good for twice a day...I love "last night and again this morning sex", with a nooner thrown in just to spice it up.....

I have honestly not seen a decrease in my sex drive since I was 30 and after a week or so without, still get "walking the floor" horny, as in "cant sit still, can't concentrate, can't focus".....

Sex is not just for the young..

the woodchuck


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm HD....my H is also HD. Frequency is less important than quality, for me, but we have both anyway so no complaints.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> Bravo, well said. At 66 I am still good for twice a day...I love "last night and again this morning sex", with a nooner thrown in just to spice it up.....
> 
> I have honestly not seen a decrease in my sex drive since I was 30 and after a week or so without, still get "walking the floor" horny, as in "cant sit still, can't concentrate, can't focus".....
> 
> ...


I learned a lack of sexual attention, mixed with a spouse who is rejecting you and is very negative can affect my self view and over time drop my sex drive.

Confidence and drive is restored with a willing and positive sexual partner, I learned that too.

The key is not to do that, and be with someone who magnifies you and makes you feel like a million bucks. It's a beautiful thing when you can do this for one another.


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

> I learned a lack of sexual attention, mixed with a spouse who is rejecting you and is very negative can affect my self view and over time drop my sex drive.


I just now discovered how important sex can be in a relationship. I didn't it was so important until I missed it. My H is respectful and gives me compliments, but doesn't act to show what he claims to be love. Though he's gentle in everyday life, I feel lonely, rejected and always try to do things better but without much success. 



> Confidence and drive is restored with a willing and positive sexual partner, I learned that too.
> 
> The key is not to do that, and be with someone who magnifies you and makes you feel like a million bucks. It's a beautiful thing when you can do this for one another.


So, you only managed to solve your problem by changing partners? 
From what I read so far, it seems the most realistic option. Only in rare (very lucky) cases one is able to permanently change behaviours.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

LVF you sound very much like me


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

> LVF you sound very much like me


How long have you been in such situation?
Did you manage to improve anything lately?


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Sometimes to be good at what we do, we place a high amount of pressure on ourself and a lot of attention on the "target". Many are unable to switch out of this and into a frame of mind good for sex.


you describe me very well... so that's why I am LD.. *facepalm*


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Around 3 years since I was pregnant with our first 

My body changed being pregnant and that was a problem for a while until I lost a stone but to be honest he doesn't look at me with lust anymore. I am not huge but I have a belly now after carrying a large baby and I don't think anything but a tummy tuck could sort my tummy muscles out and my self confidence has taken a batting cos I always feel when he rejects me it's cos of my looks 

I love it when we do have sex, I just wish it was more often

Tbh I am a bit worried about my porn habit cos I know he is normally is just up for it on a weekend so I watch a lot of porn


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

just out of pure curiosity, what sort of porn do you like? (I ask as a generalization of women's tastes)


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm HD and he was too when we first met. He has an appointment with an endocrinologist next month to take care of his low T. 
I have found that my desire overall has diminished which is a good thing for now. 
It takes a lot to not let it affect the way you see yourself.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> just out of pure curiosity, what sort of porn do you like? (I ask as a generalization of women's tastes)


A mixture of things really, I have a fantasy of catching hubby with two women so scences like that 

I really like watching things that me and hubby do and things we can try


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> just out of pure curiosity, what sort of porn do you like? (I ask as a generalization of women's tastes)


I tend to watch lesbian porn, mostly focusing on oral sex. Which is probably because of my inability to O with oral sex alone. Always figured who better to perform it than a woman? I'm basically watching the technique so I can share it with my H. I'm on a quest to O from oral alone one day. Always trying. 

I also like to watch man doing woman from behind.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm a HD wife. My husband is also HD. I often think we are an odd couple. He is HD for bjs and I'm HD for piv.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

john_lord_b3 said:


> you describe me very well... so that's why I am LD.. *facepalm*


What are you going to do about it? Focus on sex more and let the rest of the chips fall where they may?


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

I'm new here but am reading lots!

I am definitely HD and in my late 30's. I have always been this way and it's showing no signs of slowing. I was in a sexless marriage for the past 13 years due to my husbands ED issues with Performance Anxiety. I plan to make a post about it some day!

My husband seems to be ND and the sex has come back to our marriage. We average 4x a week lately but I know he isn't wanting more than this or his ED comes back for whatever reason.

It's tough and my self esteem has been through the wringer. It's hard not to take rejection from a man personally.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

It is really had not to take it badly especially if you have got all dressed up in something sexy


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Yes it is!

Sadly I would never even attempt to wear something sexy for him because my ego is so bruised. I brought sexy underwear for my wedding in Jamaica. We didn't have sex the whole 2 weeks we were there....not once, not even a hint at it


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

> Around 3 years since I was pregnant with our first
> 
> My body changed being pregnant and that was a problem for a while until I lost a stone but to be honest he doesn't look at me with lust anymore. I am not huge but I have a belly now after carrying a large baby and I don't think anything but a tummy tuck could sort my tummy muscles out and my self confidence has taken a batting cos I always feel when he rejects me it's cos of my looks
> 
> I love it when we do have sex, I just wish it was more often


Without wanting to go off-topic, I know of some free great workouts you could use, I can send you a pm if you feel it's worth.
But if you think it's because of physical appearance, don't you have higher hopes about some change? And did HE actually tell you it was because of that? 'Cause I'm fit, never had kids and still, not much luck. That's why I have little hope for a change. If the belly is really your problem, I would have hope


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Are there any other HD ladies out there
> 
> My husband has a lower sex drive than me, *we do it once a week at the most and I find myself climbing the walls*. Thank god for porn lol


Being HIGH DRIVE..craving the affection, skin & need of the emotional....once a week would be like a form of torment...it's just not enough!!

I became a little obsessive 4 yrs ago... even thinking "darn, do I have a sex addiction?!"... Just turned 42, he was 45, suddenly for the 1st time, he couldn't keep up with me, but in fairness, I was really pushing it... 

That craziness calmed after 8 months, I needed foreplay again... I'd say I am still HIGH drive mentally / enthusiastically... but physically this has calmed for me - a blessing... I was a bit wired- like my brain was high jacked ......

.. I was thinking....if THIS is how young men think , how in the world do they get ANYTHING accomplished or even manage to study in their youth...

Years ago, I remember saying to my husband & a friend one night......"MEN, all you do is think about sex!"... it was like..."hmmmm Now it's MY turn"...



> *Cwtchbunny said*: It is really hard not to take it badly especially if you have got all dressed up in something sexy


 How old is your husband? Do you know or suspect he is rubbing any out within the week - stealing his desire? Is he stressed ? trouble maintaining ?


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

> Sadly I would never even attempt to wear something sexy for him because my ego is so bruised. I brought sexy underwear for my wedding in Jamaica. We didn't have sex the whole 2 weeks we were there....not once, not even a hint at it


Maybe some men don't bother with lingerie :/ Mine doesn't, he says it's all go off anyway, so he would rather get naked even before kissing me. I think it's part of his very pragmatic and "savy" approach to everything in life. No lingerie, no need to work on emotionally connections, not need to play and tease, to do it long... If your men are also like that, maybe it's a whole matter of their personality and not about us being unattractive. They you probably behave the same way with other women after dating for a while.

And the same on our wedding night, I was shocked to hear it didn't even cross his mind to have sex that night. Due to my reaction, he made a little effort for a couple of mins. I felt I've been slapped hard on my face.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes but young men usually have lots of time and privacy to take care of their own needs!


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I wish he would knock one out, I think it would increase his sex drive but I honestly believe he doesn't 

He is 43 I am 26


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

LVF said:


> Without wanting to go off-topic, I know of some free great workouts you could use, I can send you a pm if you feel it's worth.
> But if you think it's because of physical appearance, don't you have higher hopes about some change? And did HE actually tell you it was because of that? 'Cause I'm fit, never had kids and still, not much luck. That's why I have little hope for a change. If the belly is really your problem, I would have hope


No he has never told me, he is to nice for that 

Please send me them, anything is worth a go


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> No he has never told me, he is to nice for that
> 
> Please send me them, anything is worth a go


Is the niceness in this case a bad thing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Is the niceness in this case a bad thing?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not at all, he is lovely to me

But I can tell that he doesn't fancy me like he used to, it's hard to explain


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> just out of pure curiosity, what sort of porn do you like? (I ask as a generalization of women's tastes)


I like watching male masturbation. It's a hard thing (pun intended) to find! I wish I was more tech/business savvy, I would totally start my own porn site for women.




LVF said:


> Without wanting to go off-topic, I know of some free great workouts you could use, I can send you a pm if you feel it's worth.


If you don't mind, could you send them my way? It would be very much appreciated!!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm right there with you!!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: HD Women*



notmarriedyet said:


> I like watching male masturbation. It's a hard thing (pun intended) to find! I wish I was more tech/business savvy, I would totally start my own porn site for women.


ME TOOOOO!!!! I'm always searching for it! Some luck on xtube.com and a few on extremetube.com but I need better material!


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

HD here too. Too bad my husband is extremely LD.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Ano said:


> ME TOOOOO!!!! I'm always searching for it! Some luck on xtube.com and a few on extremetube.com but I need better material!


I know, I have never found one when the actually cum


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Look in gay porn sites


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

There are a lot of those types of vids, not sure how you can miss them?


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

LVF said:


> Maybe some men don't bother with lingerie :/ Mine doesn't, he says it's all go off anyway, so he would rather get naked even before kissing me. I think it's part of his very pragmatic and "savy" approach to everything in life. No lingerie, no need to work on emotionally connections, not need to play and tease, to do it long... If your men are also like that, maybe it's a whole matter of their personality and not about us being unattractive. They you probably behave the same way with other women after dating for a while.
> 
> And the same on our wedding night, I was shocked to hear it didn't even cross his mind to have sex that night. Due to my reaction, he made a little effort for a couple of mins. I felt I've been slapped hard on my face.


Oh he does! His fav is black lacd bra and panties which is what I purchased. I didn't expect sex on the wedding night due to stress and being exhausted but for two weeks in a tropical place? It hurt.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Some people are just overwhelmed and worn out on their honeymoon but you would think that he would have calmed down after a few days. 
Did you talk to him about it? 
How is the rest of your relationship?


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

That is very weird that he didn't want sex on your honeymoon 

Did he say why?

My hubby likes a white virginal set or black/pink


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Walking female hard on here, hello 

Was married to a LD man in a past life, I think i went insane for a while there.

Now I am with Mr H who is very HD, minimum for us is 7 times a week but more when we have more time. He is in his 50's, I am mid 40's.

I like a bit of porn although not so much lately as i prefer my own mind films of my partner.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

HD here, always been. Big guy is HD but not quite as high as mine since he hit his 50's. When we were in our 20's though he gave me a run for my money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kaci (Mar 11, 2013)

:smthumbup:


----------



## Rico suave (May 18, 2013)

I'm 36, my wife 31, been with wife for 10 and sex average its once a week  two times a week will be nice


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't know if I'd consider myself HD, but I'm definitely higher drive of the two of us. I'd be tickled pink with 2-4 times per week. H knows this is an issue. We're working on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Needy_Wife said:


> HD here too. Too bad my husband is extremely LD.


So sad  ?? Hope it gets better ...... one way or another hhmmm !!?!


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Ano said:


> ME TOOOOO!!!! I'm always searching for it! Some luck on xtube.com and a few on extremetube.com but I need better material!


There's tons of gifs on Tumblr


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

LVF said:


> I just now discovered how important sex can be in a relationship. I didn't it was so important until I missed it. My H is respectful and gives me compliments, but doesn't act to show what he claims to be love. Though he's gentle in everyday life, I feel lonely, rejected and always try to do things better but without much success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what if you just got a "bad" partner? Someone who intentially puts a monkey wrench in your esteem? What could you change then other than not associating with them?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm very high drive. He's very low drive. Climbing walls is an understatement.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

I am also part of that "club." I have told my husband how lucky he is to have a wife who is like this, but he doesn't see the positive in it. I thought by snagging a younger guy he could keep up with me over the years, but that has proven to be not true.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I am always telling my hubby he is lucky to have a wife 17 years younger than him who thinks he is sex on legs lol

I am really surprised where_are_we that you have the same problem with a younger guy, how old is he


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I have been out and got some sexy undies from la senza as hubby asked me too, I think he is getting in one of his frisky moods but it never lasts


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> I am always telling my hubby he is lucky to have a wife 17 years younger than him who thinks he is sex on legs lol
> 
> I am really surprised where_are_we that you have the same problem with a younger guy, who old is he


Wow. What a nice complement. If you put your money where your mouth is must be a great thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I do, it's not bull **** to me he is the sexiest guy in the world


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Are there any other HD ladies out there
> 
> My husband has a lower sex drive than me, we do it once a week at the most and I find myself climbing the walls. Thank god for porn lol


Totally HD myself... my poor husband feels abused on occasion. I have the typical missionary, night time only sex husband. 

Nothing wrong with that.. Most times we're on a 1-2 times a week schedule but lately we've done it every night!!!

It comes and goes though. Try and mix it up and maybe you can get him to have it more than 1 time a week.


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

> Totally HD myself... my poor husband feels abused on occasion.


Ahah like here! He gives me a look like "are you possessed or something?"


----------



## KimatraAKM (May 1, 2013)

LVF said:


> Ahah like here! He gives me a look like "are you possessed or something?"


Heheh.. and doesn't it make you FEEL possessed for a moment?

I hate the guilt tripping.. I'm always like.. Dude.. MAN UP! You have a wife who likes nothing better than to suck you and F you... deal with it. Heheheh


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> I am always telling my hubby he is lucky to have a wife 17 years younger than him who thinks he is sex on legs lol
> 
> I am really surprised where_are_we that you have the same problem with a younger guy, how old is he


Mid 30s. Way too young to not be interested.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: HD Women*



Cwtchbunny said:


> I know, I have never found one when the actually cum


I've found them. The problem is they aren't very long! 30 seconds if that! :thumbdown:


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

> Heheh.. and doesn't it make you FEEL possessed for a moment?


Most of the time, actually. 



> I hate the guilt tripping.. I'm always like.. Dude.. MAN UP! You have a wife who likes nothing better than to suck you and F you... deal with it.


E X A C T L Y! 
I would be up to some sort of sexual contact every day if he wanted to. But nop, average 3x month is all I get (or give, if he's only in the mood for a quick bj that week). Imagine... 



> Mid 30s. Way too young to not be interested.


Same here. It's a mystery to me, really. 
Was he low T, or simply he's natural behaviour?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

HD women...

*slowly steps back*


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> HD women...
> 
> *slowly steps back*


Awww now that's unfair RD. Your ex was HD but sounds like she was unbalanced when it came to sex.

Women can be HD without being forceful or demanding. 

With my ex who was LD I was the one that compromised everything, never would I dream of pushing for sex if it was not a mutually wanted thing.

Don't confuse HD with unbalanced thinking and actions.


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

where_are_we said:


> Mid 30s. Way too young to not be interested.


That doesn't sound right, what are his reasons


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Randomdude, I don't know your story but most HD women are not like that 

Most of us are just like HD men who have partners who are LD than them, we crave more sex but we never force


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I know I know... just reading some of the comments brought back some memories

Truth be told I'm rather jealous to hear of folks married to HD women yet are able to satisfy them / enjoy them yet I could not satisfy my wife nor appreciate her HD

Sometimes I wonder what is better, to have a LD wife that one has to work to get into her pants every night, or to feel inadequate by rejecting your wife because one can't keep up with her drive.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

I've have been in both places. I was hd early in our relationship until hubs made a thoughtless comment that cut me to the core. At that point I decided sex would only be on my terms when I needed it and as a result I became very ld. About 3 months ago I finally let out all my pent up hurt and anger at him ( I had held it in for 11 years) and like someone flipped a switch I am very much back to my hd self. I am still trying to get DH back up to speed though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I know I know... just reading some of the comments brought back some memories
> 
> Truth be told I'm rather jealous to hear of folks married to HD women yet are able to satisfy them / enjoy them yet I could not satisfy my wife nor appreciate her HD
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what is better, to have a LD wife that one has to work to get into her pants every night, or to feel inadequate by rejecting your wife because one can't keep up with her drive.


Neither is better RD. IME it is far better to be with someone that is compatible.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

But it's like a seesaw no? Women themselves reach their peak at 30s, so formerly LD women may suddenly become HD, and HD women can also become LD, STBX herself was balanced prior to marriage, and we were compatible in so many other ways, even our differences made us two pieces of the puzzle. Then well, she fell to the dark side and became darth wifey... and thus the frustration never ends!


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

toxxik said:


> I've have been in both places. I was hd early in our relationship until hubs made a thoughtless comment that cut me to the core. At that point I decided sex would only be on my terms when I needed it and as a result I became very ld. About 3 months ago I finally let out all my pent up hurt and anger at him ( I had held it in for 11 years) and like someone flipped a switch I am very much back to my hd self. I am still trying to get DH back up to speed though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is really sad....Think of the hundreds of hours of passion you denied yourself and your husband....Those are hours that will never come back...they are gone forever. Please don't let a "hurt" deny you of such an irreplaceable thing again in the future.....

the woodchuck


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

Is it possible for a women to be HD but also submissive


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: HD Women*



Cwtchbunny said:


> Is it possible for a women to be HD but also submissive


Yes! Thats me!


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Is it possible for a women to be HD but also submissive


I don't see the correlation, I think they are separate issues.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I don't see the correlation, I think they are separate issues.


:iagree:


----------



## Cwtchbunny (May 20, 2013)

I suppose cos HD people are seen as more aggressive


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Since one of the things that stands out about this thread is the breaking of the societal steroetype that women don't like sex, I would like to point out a stereotype that is kind of being perpetuated here, and the HD women should try to keep in mind that not all guys are simply mindless sex machines and walking hard ons.

Much like the women who say they would be more into sex if things were better in bed, the same can be said for men as well. Yes, it is generally easier for guys to get off, and we will almost every time, but there is a big difference between getting off, and GETTING OFF if you know what I mean.

A lot of guys also need that emotional connection as well, and a lot of women have been conditioned to believe that guys will sleep with anything with a pulse no matter the situation, any time, anywhere, and keeping that belief is doing a huge disservice to both men and women.

With the recent push towards focusing on the womans needs, sex has improved for many men, but I think if women took more time to learn just what it is that makes a man tick, many womens sex lives would be much better as well.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> I think if women took more time to learn just what it is that makes a man tick, many womens sex lives would be much better as well.


It's as simple as one question "What can I do to please you baby?"

If you'd like to take it a step further to learn more it only takes one statement "Show me how you like it"

Men can use these too of course


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"Is it possible for a women to be HD but also submissive."

Being HD just describes how high you value sex, or how sexual you are.

Being submissive describes what role you play best when being your sexual self. You could be HD or LD and still be submissive.

However, what do you mean by submissive?

I think a lot of women confuse submissive with wanting to be man-handled. They are not the same thing.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: HD Women*



mablenc said:


> I don't see the correlation, I think they are separate issues.


Im very HD, always wanting sex. 

But I find it more enjoyable when my H initiates and takes control. I dont like taking the lead. I enjoy him doing to me what he wants. Being controlled in the bedroom is a turn on to me. 

Not whips and chains, but more like grab my legs and drive your penis deep inside me however you please.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"But I find it more enjoyable when my H initiates and takes control. I dont like taking the lead. I enjoy him doing to me what he wants. Being controlled in the bedroom is a turn on to me."


This is not being submissive, it is being passive, which is totally different. Both can be great! But they are completely different sexual roles.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't help but thinking all of the HD women in this thread must have 007 has their husband. Just sayin'


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well yeah, mine is but I can't speak for the rest.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

HD girl here, with a LD partner for the most part. He's HD at times. It's odd, really.

Edit: I'm beginning to wonder if I'm so HD because he's so LD. Do I want it more and more because he doesn't? Hmm.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I know I know... just reading some of the comments brought back some memories
> 
> Truth be told I'm rather jealous to hear of folks married to HD women yet are able to satisfy them / enjoy them yet I could not satisfy my wife nor appreciate her HD
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what is better, to have a LD wife that one has to work to get into her pants every night, or to feel inadequate by rejecting your wife because one can't keep up with her drive.


RD-what does "can't keep up" truly mean? Does it mean that you aren't/weren't sexually attracted to your partner? Does it mean that you just do not feel the desire to have sex? Is it too tiresome or boring? 

I'm not judging, just curious. My guy has told me that he can't keep up. I just want to have a better understanding I guess.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

eyuop said:


> I can't help but thinking all of the HD women in this thread must have 007 has their husband. Just sayin'


No 007 for me....Big guy is the sexiest 6'4", 210 lb male all muscle and six pack. He is also my sweet sub.. I don't think people understand what a real dom/sub is about....its not all about whips and chains ect. Thats the marketing....its about trust, completely submitting yourself to another and trusting there love for you...its about wanting to give someone their greatest pleasure and then take them higher.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It doesn't have to include or involve love, however.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

True but that would defeat the purpose for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

eyuop said:


> I can't help but thinking all of the HD women in this thread must have 007 has their husband. Just sayin'


:rofl: no 007 here,my cutie is a sweet softie


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I am HD, and my husband is as well. Lately, I would say I am more HD than him! But we're usually pretty well matched. 

He is very hot, what can I say?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

What do you mean by 007?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Well duh but what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"True but that would defeat the purpose for me."

But you had also said: "I don't think people understand what a real dom/sub is about....its not all about whips and chains ect. Thats the marketing....its about trust, completely submitting yourself to another and trusting there love for you...its about wanting to give someone their greatest pleasure and then take them higher." (end quote)


So I was just following up, as you said, some people don't understand about true domme/sub relationships. And the point I made was to reiterate this, which is that domme/sub relationships can happen outside of romantic relationships. They can be completely unattached, uncommitted relationships.

I think that's a fair point.

Because sometimes "I feel so in love that I want to submit fully to that love and surrender" can feel to a woman like "I guess I must be a sexual submissive". But really, those are two separate feelings. 

Yes, we can be in a true domme/sub relationship within a romantic relationship. But it isn't required.

There is pleasure, and there is love, and then there is intimacy. Some people don't mix them.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Well duh but what does that have to do with anything?



he's smooth and can perform multiple times with the greatest of skill


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> he's smooth and can perform multiple times with the greatest of skill


Gee AR, you really get around. This is the third thread I have seen you on. And NO, I am not stalking you. much....


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My h actually does resemble a young Sean Connery and can talk in that accent. He even has similar facial expressions. 
However he has and had no game. 
But he is smooth. In bed and out.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

eyuop said:


> I can't help but thinking all of the HD women in this thread must have 007 has their husband. Just sayin'



No. He's Dr. Rex Max a Million Power, the most awesome anti-hero....Max Power for short, bond villain.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I used to date a woman that was HD. Initially, I thought I was HD until I met her. She wanted sex every day, sometimes twice a day (before and after work/school), and when she didn't get it, she literally freaked out and made nasty blow-up arguments over it... and if I didn't perform up to her standards, look out!.. like infantile name-calling is going to make me want to have sex with her crazy ass. It was so bad that I started making up excuses so I wouldn't have to have sex.

For me, I like sex every other day at the very least, unless I'm sick or something. Every day is okay in spurts, but not all the time.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> My h actually does resemble a young Sean Connery and can talk in that accent. He even has similar facial expressions.
> However he has and had no game.
> But he is smooth. In bed and out.


Does he have a gun?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

In his pants.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> "True but that would defeat the purpose for me."
> 
> But you had also said: "I don't think people understand what a real dom/sub is about....its not all about whips and chains ect. Thats the marketing....its about trust, completely submitting yourself to another and trusting there love for you...its about wanting to give someone their greatest pleasure and then take them higher." (end quote)
> 
> ...



Yes you are correct you do not have to have pleasure, love, and intimacy but when you do it makes for a very amazing dom / sub relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Well duh but what does that have to do with anything?


From the responses I'm getting, most of the men of the HD girls (High Drive or High Definition  ) would actually be pretty good catches (like 6' 4 -- all muscle & six pack abs... etc). That makes sense. I'm really wondering if drive probably has a lot more to do with the partner/SO than people are willing to admit. Of course, if your SO makes a ton of money and has a lot of confidence, he doesn't need to be as James Bond or six-packed in the looks department for him to be quite attractive. 

Just a thought.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

coupdegrace said:


> I used to date a woman that was HD. Initially, I thought I was HD until I met her. She wanted sex every day, sometimes twice a day (before and after work/school), and when she didn't get it, she literally freaked out and made nasty blow-up arguments over it... and if I didn't perform up to her standards, look out!.. like infantile name-calling is going to make me want to have sex with her crazy ass. It was so bad that I started making up excuses so I wouldn't have to have sex.
> 
> For me, I like sex every other day at the very least, unless I'm sick or something. Every day is okay in spurts, but not all the time.


I would have loved that .


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

coupdegrace said:


> I used to date a woman that was HD. Initially, I thought I was HD until I met her. She wanted sex every day, sometimes twice a day (before and after work/school), and when she didn't get it, she literally freaked out and made nasty blow-up arguments over it... and if I didn't perform up to her standards, look out!.. like infantile name-calling is going to make me want to have sex with her crazy ass. It was so bad that I started making up excuses so I wouldn't have to have sex.
> 
> For me, I like sex every other day at the very least, unless I'm sick or something. Every day is okay in spurts, but not all the time.


Ha! I married one

Stupid thing is that she never used to be like that until we got married. So in a way it was a bait & switch



eyuop said:


> I would have loved that .


Oh really? Read half my threads and you'll get an idea how it's really like living with someone like that for 4-5 years, hell I'm even divorcing her over it


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

eyuop said:


> From the responses I'm getting, most of the men of the HD girls (High Drive or High Definition  ) would actually be pretty good catches (like 6' 4 -- all muscle & six pack abs... etc). That makes sense. I'm really wondering if drive probably has a lot more to do with the partner/SO than people are willing to admit. Of course, if your SO makes a ton of money and has a lot of confidence, he doesn't need to be as James Bond or six-packed in the looks department for him to be quite attractive.
> 
> Just a thought.


Ugh, why if a woman is HD it has to be degraded to being attracted to money?

I agree that drive can be altered by your relationship with your spouse. I was married to a LD man and after time just switched my drive off, much easier to do that than face continual rejection.

My partner however is HD, we are a great match. I could go on for pages about what makes him so fantastic but suffice to say he is my Superman <3

And yes he makes a ton of cash well into the 6 figures (and not a pissy $100k either) but he supports himself, his child and his ex. He does not financially support me. I am wealthy in my own right and am not attracted to men because of money.

How about the men that are wealthy and their wives still won't **** them? Just a thought.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Considering the tales of the woes of many HD women here on this forum including the fact that I know I ain't some prime catch, I say eyuop's conclusion is flawed.

I am financially stable however, but my STBX married me when I was nothing but a casual laborer. So


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

eyuop said:


> From the responses I'm getting, most of the men of the HD girls (High Drive or High Definition  ) would actually be pretty good catches (like 6' 4 -- all muscle & six pack abs... etc). That makes sense. I'm really wondering if drive probably has a lot more to do with the partner/SO than people are willing to admit. Of course, if your SO makes a ton of money and has a lot of confidence, he doesn't need to be as James Bond or six-packed in the looks department for him to be quite attractive.
> 
> Just a thought.


I feel SO is a great catch for me. I don't think he'd necessarily be another female's cup of tea.If I look outside that "love haze" he's an average guy.No six pack and he's very lanky...not a lot of muscle definition.He's 5'9"-5'10" and has an average job.
Aaaand...he has confidence issues.

He's really amazing in bed and he treats me better than anyone I've ever experienced in the past.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

chubby balding 43 year old men make the best lovers, if you ask me


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> chubby balding 43 year old men make the best lovers, if you ask me


They try so hard


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Holland said:


> Ugh, why if a woman is HD it has to be degraded to being attracted to money?
> 
> I agree that drive can be altered by your relationship with your spouse. I was married to a LD man and after time just switched my drive off, much easier to do that than face continual rejection.
> 
> ...


Not me...big guy is retired, never made more than 60K a year in an honest blue color job. I married him for his BODY!!! I am the one with the six figure a year job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No. He's cute, six feet tall, toned but not built. He is balding and when he pays child support and I get mine I bring more money into the house than he does.
I was HD in my first marriage and got turned down a lot. First h wasn't very good looking and when we met he was a student. 
By the end of our marriage I was ok with once a week just to get the release. I would usually have to fantasize about someone else. 
I think HD women might be more driven by physically chemistry. 

But keep in mind HD and LD are relative. If I were with someone who wanted it every day he would be HD and I would be LD.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I was HD before I was even old enough to be sexually active, so what does that say?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

You're a freak? Lol.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I know I know... just reading some of the comments brought back some memories
> 
> Truth be told I'm rather jealous to hear of folks married to HD women yet are able to satisfy them / enjoy them yet I could not satisfy my wife nor appreciate her HD
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what is better, to have a LD wife that one has to work to get into her pants every night, or to feel inadequate by rejecting your wife because one can't keep up with her drive.


I would love to try to keep up. Can't even imagine.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

coupdegrace said:


> I used to date a woman that was HD. Initially, I thought I was HD until I met her. She wanted sex every day, sometimes twice a day (before and after work/school), and when she didn't get it, she literally freaked out and made nasty blow-up arguments over it... and if I didn't perform up to her standards, look out!.. like infantile name-calling is going to make me want to have sex with her crazy ass. It was so bad that I started making up excuses so I wouldn't have to have sex.
> 
> For me, I like sex every other day at the very least, unless I'm sick or something. Every day is okay in spurts, but not all the time.


I would love to try this race! *riding crop on the horse's rear -- "Yah girl!"*


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Sure you say that now....


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Holland said:


> Ugh, why if a woman is HD it has to be degraded to being attracted to money?
> 
> I agree that drive can be altered by your relationship with your spouse. I was married to a LD man and after time just switched my drive off, much easier to do that than face continual rejection.
> 
> ...


But you just proved my point. He is good looking, confident and has the ability to make lot of money (which is different than just having money). He would be a great catch. Either these guys get the HD types, or they have an affect on the drives of those who adore them. Just a theory...


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Alright, I feel I'm wearing out my welcome, so I promise I won't keep pressing this -- I just feel I'm on the verge of a discovery.

How many of you HD women feel that your SO would be a great catch for another woman (e.g. if something tragic happened -- heaven forbid). 

It might be his body, it might be his charming personality, it might be his work ethic/business smarts, his talents, etc. (or a combination).

Second question: How many of you HD women would leave your SO if he suddenly became a complete loser -- gained a bunch of weight, lost his ability to work, got caught doing something illegal that put him in prison, or caused you to lose everything, etc.

Do you see my point? I'm really trying to find the connection between if SO thinks he is a really good catch and HD. I think there is one. Maybe not 007, but something to make him a good catch to hang on to and want to bang a lot.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, my man is a Sex God, so yeah, he's a catch to other women.

But I'm a Unicorn (a naturally HD woman), so yeah, I'm a catch to other Sex Gods.

I went in seach specifically for a man who can meet my sexual needs, and I found him. For my husband, he's always been an extremely sexual person, and simply didn't enter any relationship with any woman who wasn't also a sexual person.

And I'd leave him in a heartbeat if he "suddenly became a complete loser" in the way you described. I would try to work on things, but if as the way you described he just was now a "loser", yep, I'd be outta there.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Why would you marry someone who isn't a good catch?

Well my ex turned into a loser, pothead, do nothing, lazy, bad dad. Liar, irresponsible. Passive agressive, wore ugly clothes and didn't have good grooming or hygiene. And we are divorced. But if he had been all that and not been abusive and manipulative maybe we could have worked it out. 
But still when I see his slovenly unshaven greasy azz with over sized clothes and messy hair I want to puke.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Why would you marry someone who isn't a good catch?
> 
> Well my ex turned into a loser, pothead, do nothing, lazy, bad dad. Liar, irresponsible. Passive agressive, wore ugly clothes and didn't have good grooming or hygiene. And we are divorced. But if he had been all that and not been abusive and manipulative maybe we could have worked it out.
> But still when I see his slovenly unshaven greasy azz with over sized clothes and messy hair I want to puke.


Everyone who marries thinks they are marrying a good catch (I assume -- unless it is "pity" marriage -- fell sorry fo the person and want to help). But I what I notice is that there seems to be a strong connection with HD and good catches, and LD and bad catches. Which leaves me wondering if my wife thinks I'm a bad catch since she is the LD in the relationship. That is something to seriously consider. I'm being brutally honest to a fault here on myself.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I wouldn't think that is true at all.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

eyuop....Yes, you are correct, your wife isn't into you.

There are many reasons people may not be into each other. 

I don't think there is an easy "people on this side of this line are losers and therefore their wives aren't into them", however.

Because think of it this way: a man can be a high wage earner and have a great bod...but be a complete ass-hat to his wife, and she's not going to be into him.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> eyuop....Yes, you are correct, your wife isn't into you.
> 
> There are many reasons people may not be into each other.
> 
> ...


That's where I'm stumped. She married me and has always expressed to me she is into me. She is just not very into frequent sex with me. When she is "into" me for those moments she seems to be really connected. But wouldn't she naturally want more of that if she was really into me?

Then the next question is, is there anything I can now do to change the situation? I've been working on myself (it isn't like I've ever let myself go -- I was 160 pounds when I married her 17 years ago, I'm now 170 with more muscle). Doing all of the "self-improvement" stuff, etc. 

She has never been very HD (even right after marriage -- 2 times a week maybe 3). So is she just naturally LD or is it me? That's my ultimate question, I guess.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> chubby balding 43 year old men make the best lovers, if you ask me


That's what I thought when I was 43. As I've matured, I've learned otherwise. The optimal age is in fact 49.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Again LD/HD are relative. If she were with someone who wanted it once a month she would be HD. 
So then the question is why doesn't she want it as much as I do? 
Probably because everyone is different. 
Now if she didn't want it all and wasn't into it during sex, that would indicate a problem. 
I think if you are having regular sex she is into you. Some people just need to recharge their desire battery.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I only said "your wife isn't into you" as an example to agree with that basis of your argument that not being into your spouse can make you LD.

I don't actually know your story or if your wife is into you or not.

Yes, she could be naturally LD. Which if she always was, that is probably the reality for you. No, she won't want more sex if she is totally into you, if she is naturally LD.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

One persons catch may not do anything for someone else. We're all different. My SO and I have had a few talks lately about our sex life because it is very different than either of us have ever had, felt or wanted before each other.

Granted, it is still in the honeymoon phase, but it is unlike any honeymoon phase in any of our relationships. 7-10 or more times per week and she would be happy with more, and I'm happy to oblige every chance I get 

We're both good looking and are able to pay our bills, and by most standards, we'd both be considered a catch, but I think it is far more than just that. It really is about the person you're with.

Our first kiss, we reminisce about it alot because there was absolutely no awkwardness at all. Everything fit perfectly. It was so natural, perfect, electrifying. It wasn't just a spark. It set the whole damn world on fire


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Again LD/HD are relative. If she were with someone who wanted it once a month she would be HD.
> So then the question is why doesn't she want it as much as I do?
> Probably because everyone is different.
> Now if she didn't want it all and wasn't into it during sex, that would indicate a problem.
> I think if you are having regular sex she is into you. Some people just need to recharge their desire battery.


I'll explore this further. Thanks for taking time to respond everyone. You ladies can go back to bragging about your husbands now and your raging sex hormone levels .


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I only said "your wife isn't into you" as an example to agree with that basis of your argument that not being into your spouse can make you LD.
> 
> I don't actually know your story or if your wife is into you or not.
> 
> Yes, she could be naturally LD. Which if she always was, that is probably the reality for you. No, she won't want more sex if she is totally into you, if she is naturally LD.


Hey, I'm trying to be completely honest. If you agree with me, then I'm willing to face that fact and have to figure it out from there. I'm looking for real, honest opinions. If someone wants to tell me that my wife thinks I'm a puke or a loser and doesn't want me, then I will consider that, too. Sh!t, I'm willing to consider anything at this point.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"If someone wants to tell me that my wife thinks I'm a puke or a loser and doesn't want me, then I will consider that, too. Sh!t, I'm willing to consider anything at this point."

Is your story lined out somewhere?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

eyuop said:


> But you just proved my point. He is good looking, confident and has the ability to make lot of money (which is different than just having money). He would be a great catch. Either these guys get the HD types, or they have an affect on the drives of those who adore them. Just a theory...


You missed my point, I am not attracted to his money as I have more than enough of my own. So no, HD for me is not about the cash baby.

He sure does have a very positive affect on my drive because he is a fantastic lover and I covert this part of our lives. But the money has no impact on my drive for him. His freaking sexy shoulders, his passion and enthusiasm make me want to jump his bones on a daily basis.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Is your story lined out somewhere?


Not really, sort of scattered around. Part of it in the Relationship and Addiction section under "I want porn out of my life". Mostly because over the years with the HD/LD divide I'm tempted to masturbate, and masturbation to porn is a huge temptation then because, well, it's accessible and a bit more fun at times. The minute I talk about porn people assume I'm neglecting my wife emotionally/sexually, which isn't the case at all (by the way).


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

eyuop said:


> Hey, I'm trying to be completely honest. If you agree with me, then I'm willing to face that fact and have to figure it out from there. I'm looking for real, honest opinions. If someone wants to tell me that my wife thinks I'm a puke or a loser and doesn't want me, then I will consider that, too. Sh!t, I'm willing to consider anything at this point.


OK I know you are being serious here so my input will reflect the same (unlike the cash issue).

It is an issue that a forum won't solve for you. This is such a black, white and grey problem.

I have a reasonable amount of experience in life now and can sit back and reflect on these experiences. Yes I full agree that each spouse can bring out or decrease the others drive to a certain extent. However IMO we all have a baseline that eventually given the right or the wrong circumstances we fall back to eventually.

So take away the affect a spouse has and look at the base line of desire or drive of a person.

I have always been HD but been through many different volumes of sex in my life due to circumstances. Always there though has been the higher desire.
Some people who are LD can go HD for some time but then go back to their baseline.

People either like sex or they don't. I would work out if your wife actually likes sex, sounds basic but that is the bottom line. If it is something she likes, enjoys and wants to get more of but is acting LD then the issue is with you and your relationship.

If she is not that fussed on sex and does not want more of then the issue is with her and her lower drive.

If she likes and wants it then you can work on yourself to increase your appeal to her.
If she does not like sex then there is nothing you can do.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Holland said:


> You missed my point, I am not attracted to his money as I have more than enough of my own. So no, HD for me is not about the cash baby.
> 
> He sure does have a very positive affect on my drive because he is a fantastic lover and I covert this part of our lives. But the money has no impact on my drive for him. His freaking sexy shoulders, his passion and enthusiasm make me want to jump his bones on a daily basis.


I think we keep missing each other here. I didn't say you were attracted to his money. Money is a reward for skills and talents being used effectively. Guys who are successful financially have not only what it takes to make money, but often are attractive in other ways to a woman (confidence, drive, enthusiasm, etc.), too. The money is a result of these things. Consequently, you are attracted to the qualities that make him a good provider, even if you have plenty of money yourself.
Oh, and you like his body, passion and enthusiasm, too .


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, I am HD and paired with a HD man. We're both young. We don't have sex everyday, just because there are other things we want to do together, but we have an amazing sex life. The last few days I have been burning hot for him. I almost woke him up last night with a BJ, I was so horny. I tried to, but he was too deeply asleep. Hmpf.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Holland said:


> OK I know you are being serious here so my input will reflect the same (unlike the cash issue).
> 
> It is an issue that a forum won't solve for you. This is such a black, white and grey problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your well-thought-out response. I appreciate it.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

eyuop said:


> Alright, I feel I'm wearing out my welcome, so I promise I won't keep pressing this -- I just feel I'm on the verge of a discovery.
> 
> How many of you HD women feel that your SO would be a great catch for another woman (e.g. if something tragic happened -- heaven forbid).


If we was an amazing catch for me, he'd be an amazing catch for someone else, too. 



> It might be his body, it might be his charming personality, it might be his work ethic/business smarts, his talents, etc. (or a combination).


Not every woman is going to be attracted to the same things. I'm attracted to my husband because he has a very good work ethic, he's honest, he's trustworthy, he's a good person, he treats people with respect and kindness even when they don't deserve it, he is sizzling hot and works out, he's gentle and kind to me, he's supportive, he sacrifices so much just to see me happy. 

Money isn't even a factor. I screwed him so much when we first married, and neither of us had a job. I'm certainly glad he has money now, but it's still not much. I could never be attracted to a man because of his money. 



> Second question: How many of you HD women would leave your SO if he suddenly became a complete loser -- gained a bunch of weight, lost his ability to work, got caught doing something illegal that put him in prison, or caused you to lose everything, etc.
> 
> Do you see my point? I'm really trying to find the connection between if SO thinks he is a really good catch and HD. I think there is one. Maybe not 007, but something to make him a good catch to hang on to and want to bang a lot.


If he gained a bunch of weight for anything other than a medical reason, and refused to do anything about it, yes I would leave. If he lost his ability to work? Hell no. I'd suck it up and get a job, and bang him when I got home at night. Prison? Would never happen. The only illegal thing my husband ever did/has done is speed(like, speed in his car...not the drug). And he may have drank a little under age, but he's never done drugs, never stolen, etc. If he caused us to lose everything, it would depend on why we lost it. Gambling? That would be a difficult thing to overlook. But if he did what he thought was best and things just didn't turn out? I'd stay with him.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"Not really, sort of scattered around. Part of it in the Relationship and Addiction section under "I want porn out of my life"."

Oh yeah, I think I read that thread and appreciated it.

Without a fuller picture I don't really have anything to suggest about your particular sitch...so I'll go re-read that thread for more details.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

eyuop said:


> From the responses I'm getting, most of the men of the HD girls (High Drive or High Definition  ) would actually be pretty good catches (like 6' 4 -- all muscle & six pack abs... etc). That makes sense. I'm really wondering if drive probably has a lot more to do with the partner/SO than people are willing to admit. Of course, if your SO makes a ton of money and has a lot of confidence, he doesn't need to be as James Bond or six-packed in the looks department for him to be quite attractive.
> 
> Just a thought.


No, I am not James Bond....But I have a blinding wit.....

a sort of animal magnetism that makes me a born leader.... 

am a mechanical design genius... 

an absolutely deadly pistol shot.... 

consummate trout fisherman.... 

Gave my partner a true PIV orgasm the first time I had sex....
(no it wasn't luck, I had been training for years)

Had sex with my wife an honest 5000 times in the first ten years of our marriage..

have been capable of sex 3 times a day for the past 50 years......

I have induced orgasms in women that have left them unconscious...... (yes really) 

My wife thinks I am a catch, but I would probably have to bed most women to show them exactly where she is coming from....PS have been a faithful husband for almost 50 years...

the woodchuck


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He is....the most interesting man in the world. 
View attachment 4425


When he goes to church, everyone prays to him. 

His erections can be seen from space. 

TSA agents pull him out of the line just to smell him. 

The first time he went hunting, deer stood in line to be shot by him.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> He is....the most interesting man in the world.
> View attachment 4425
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your husband?

In all total honesty, I will probably look a lot like him when I'm his age. He looks a lot like my dad -- scary.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No it's the guy from the Dos Equis commercials.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

coupdegrace said:


> She wanted sex every day, sometimes twice a day (before and after work/school), and when she didn't get it, she literally freaked out and made nasty blow-up arguments over it...


I was a







when I was 11 yrs old, and I think I got my 1st orgasm off of a big stuffed toad too (I am actually being serious here)... I felt really shameful about it back then but it sure felt gooooood. 



coupdegrace said:


> She wanted sex every day, sometimes twice a day (before and after work/school), and when she didn't get it, she literally freaked out and made nasty blow-up arguments over it...


 When my sex drive went through the roof, this described me... poor husband .... I just couldn't leave him alone!!...though he swore he was loving that fierce desire ...even if it was a bit much.... he told me he was going to enjoy it so long as it lasted......

I'd tackle him when he got home from work, pull him up stairs, throw him on the bed... he didn't know know what the hell hit me! I made it very hard to resist. 



eyuop said:


> How many of you HD women feel that your SO would be a great catch for another woman (e.g. if something tragic happened -- heaven forbid).
> 
> It might be his body, it might be his charming personality, it might be his work ethic/business smarts, his talents, etc. (or a combination).


 My husband is geared more Beta, some women would get bored, he is not the life of the party type, women have never fallen at his feet (though I think he is handsome & when you get to know him, it is THEN they see what a great catch he really is).... He is kinda quiet but has a great sense of humor around those who he knows well. 

Yet I think it takes a certain type of woman to work with HIM... .. he is a homebody... we are just blue collar country people..... what he's got... Romance, Affection... couldn't ask for a better ... Honesty & integrity always lead him...amazing Father & family man...and always puts my pleasure before his own... but he is only a "Making Love" man... 

So the type that craves a "take the Lead" Alpha in bed.....he wouldn't work for her... 



> Second question: How many of you HD women would leave your SO if he suddenly became a complete loser -- gained a bunch of weight, lost his ability to work, got caught doing something illegal that put him in prison, or caused you to lose everything, etc.
> 
> Do you see my point? I'm really trying to find the connection between if SO thinks he is a really good catch and HD. I think there is one. Maybe not 007, but something to make him a good catch to hang on to and want to bang a lot.


 I think women are all over the map here... depending on their emotional needs....for me, so long as I feel deeply loved, cherished.. that emotional connection flowing...and I still find him  looking... I will WANT him sexually... 

His getting laid off wouldn't turn my sex drive off.... though his attitude in "doing" for the family... could....Doing his part, his share. As he would feel the same about me. 

The reasons why he landed in jail would matter..what if he was trying to save someone innocent...just some bad circumstances.. the motive behind something speaks volumes....Now....if he intentionally hurt someone innocent, I would be disgusted & surely question how I fell in love with such a man. 

Gaining too much weight would NOT work for me .... I need a man with a nice flat stomach..it's a huge turn on, though a 6 pack not required... lanky does just fine...as I love to gaze with the lights on. (though I didn't in the past... I've come a ways) 



eyuop said:


> Everyone who marries thinks they are marrying a good catch (I assume -- unless it is "pity" marriage -- fell sorry fo the person and want to help). *But I what I notice is that there seems to be a strong connection with HD and good catches, and LD and bad catches. Which leaves me wondering if my wife thinks I'm a bad catch since she is the LD in the relationship. *That is something to seriously consider. I'm being brutally honest to a fault here on myself.


 I don't think this at all... I think some women are just not that into sex...(it's not the man's fault).... but they may have other amazing qualities of being a Wonderful mother, friend, compassionate, etc... it wouldn't matter if she was married to Brad Pitt...

So often men feel they have the grand catch when the woman is a beauty....she even gets fought over..... then he finds out she is a spoiled little thing and disses him in the bedroom... for whatever reason.. in those cases, the man got the bad catch! 



eyuop said:


> Then the next question is, is there anything I can now do to change the situation? I've been working on myself (it isn't like I've ever let myself go -- *I was 160 pounds when I married her 17 years ago, I'm now 170 with more muscle*). Doing all of the "self-improvement" stuff, etc.
> 
> She has never been very HD (even right after marriage -- 2 times a week maybe 3). So is she just naturally LD or is it me? That's my ultimate question, I guess.


 Well it surely isn't your weight - unless SHE likes them beefy ... Some do! 

I know from your posts, you married a virgin.. and hate to say it...so often....these women have some hang ups (I did too!!) even though I know I was never low drive...I think I could have been WAY MORE Sexual back then -minus those darn hangups I had.. 
Not saying this is your wives's issues, but I would wonder given your beliefs if it plays at least a small role.....I know for me & my husband... this kept us very vanilla and not exploring for many years, turning up the erotic heat, exploring our sexuality in the fullness we could..... when a women is like that, it's ALL she knows.. it's like blinders are over her eyes.. Just a thought.. I did a thread on that if you are interested >>





Faithful Wife said:


> "But I find it more enjoyable when my H initiates and takes control. I dont like taking the lead. I enjoy him doing to me what he wants. Being controlled in the bedroom is a turn on to me."


 I don't mind taking the lead at all....In fact this flows very well for me, once I let myself out of that cage.... I guess that's why a passive man works GOOD for me...so long as he LOVES ..that is. 

If I felt he didn't like my taking charge... or wanted to tame me in this respect...preferring "subtle"... I'd feel I had to push a part of myself down...which would annoy me... he's never found me TOO MUCH... that turns him on....so we are good together. 

Though it would be fine to switch that up from time to time....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

SA...I loved your post, as always. The part where you quoted me, I was actually quoting someone else, so I didn't actually say that quote. Just pointing that out, as I can't remember who I was quoting. Myself, I don't agree with the words "I don't like taking the lead" or "I find it more enjoyable when H initiates"...because in my house, we share the duties of our sex life, including trading up roles anytime we like.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

eyuop said:


> Is that your husband?
> 
> In all total honesty, I will probably look a lot like him when I'm his age. He looks a lot like my dad -- scary.


While that is an attractive man I am 41 and I have my whole life not been interested in older men. My h is actually three years younger than me. 

And I keep wondering if HD women have found a catch, does that mean the if the man is LD that they just settled?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Interesting thought, diwali. In a couple of the cases I know of HD women with LD men, the women did in fact, settle in some way (besides sexually).


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> No, I am not James Bond....But I have a blinding wit.....
> 
> a sort of animal magnetism that makes me a born leader....
> 
> ...


Just by being in a crowded room you raise the average IQ by 30 points.

The FBI is running an active case on you, claiming your sexual exploits are a form of dangerous mind control.

You don't mind working for people, and the CEO's are always looking up at you for advice on how to run their companies better.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> He is....the most interesting man in the world.
> View attachment 4425
> 
> 
> ...


He's banned from playing poker in Vegas due to an inherent advantage that causes him to win at an extraordinary rate.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> He is....the most interesting man in the world.
> View attachment 4425
> 
> 
> ...


Chuck Norris wears pajamas to bed with HIS picture on them


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Interesting thought, diwali. In a couple of the cases I know of HD women with LD men, the women did in fact, settle in some way (besides sexually).


No I mean that if the theory is that HD women go for a catch and LD women don't, what does that say about an HD woman with an LD man? That HE settled? 

God I hope that my h ends up taking testosterone and gets his powers of sex god back.......


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> No I mean that if the theory is that HD women go for a catch and LD women don't, what does that say about an HD woman with an LD man? That HE settled?
> 
> God I hope that my h ends up taking testosterone and gets his powers of sex god back.......


Tell him that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Faithful Wife said:


> SA...I loved your post, as always. The part where you quoted me,* I was actually quoting someone else, so I didn't actually say that quote.* Just pointing that out, as I can't remember who I was quoting. * Myself, I don't agree with the words "I don't like taking the lead" or "I find it more enjoyable when H initiates"...because in my house, we share the duties of our sex life, including trading up roles anytime we like.*


Ya know I was wondering [email protected]#$ Even shook my head when I read that....being the ALPHA woman you are ...I was thinking ....:scratchhead:.. Really...Faithful Wife... how can that be? 

I gotta educate you on how to use this quote feature... 

*>>* Can always hit the quote botton and take out what you want... or use 
[ QUOTE ] (but no spaces) and in the ending do [ /QUOTE ] (without the spaces again) .. I had to do it this way or it would have quoted me !


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Tell him that.


I have, trust me! Many times. He has an appointment on the 21st with an endo.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ah sheesh...I'm so bad at this stuff...and I'm always just using the "post quick reply" feature...do you have to use the "go advanced" feature to quote the way you have described for me?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Ah sheesh...I'm so bad at this stuff...and I'm always just using the "post quick reply" feature...do you have to use the "go advanced" feature to quote the way you have described for me?


No, its actually very easy. In the message you are replying to there are 3 butons, just click the quote one!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Woodchuck, I need to sell your wife one of my trademarked t-shirts that says "My Husband is a Sex God". What size and color do you think she would like?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Imagining a 70 year old woman wearing that.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> Actually in my last annual performance review, my boss's exact quote was:
> 
> "You made me look like a fuc*ing genius for hiring you"............
> 
> ...


The thread is about HD women why are you posting all this superfluous stuff that has nothing to do with sex or HD women? TBH this sort of rambling would cause my drive to drive away.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes I hope he doesn't go on like this in front of the wife.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

My wife is Hd... I am Ld I guess. I love having sex with her.... I just wish I could match her desire!!


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Hubby wasn't always like this but kids and work happened, we used to have sex every other day
> 
> Also he is a fair bit older than me, do you think men over 40 don't need sex so often


 My H is 43 appears to have LD, it's so frustrating to find a happy/medium.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: HD Women*



Lonely&frustrated said:


> My H is 43 appears to have LD, it's so frustrating to find a happy/medium.


Are you Hd? Sorry I didn't read entire thread ... What is "enough" for you?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Lonely&frustrated said:


> My H is 43 appears to have LD, it's so frustrating to find a happy/medium.


I am 40, and very thankful for my HD SO. She has managed very well to bring out the HD in me, though she would tell you it was I who brought it out in her...


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Like some on here, my wife is NOT HD. My wife is happy having sex just once I week. She knows and appreciates that I am HD and has no problem giving me a midweek BJ. I would prefer PIV 2-3 times a week. Although there are times where she will want sex during the middle of the week and believe me I take full advantage of it!

I just wish my wife was more spontaneous when it comes to our sex life. Is it that hard to surprise me in the shower with a BJ?


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Like some on here, my wife is NOT HD. My wife is happy having sex just once I week. She knows and appreciates that I am HD and has no problem giving me a midweek BJ. I would prefer PIV 2-3 times a week. Although there are times where she will want sex during the middle of the week and believe me I take full advantage of it!
> 
> I just wish my wife was more spontaneous when it comes to our sex life. Is it that hard to surprise me in the shower with a BJ?


No, it's not hard at all for a wife who is HD. Why don't you put it out there to her? She may surprise you and be happy to work on her spontaneity.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> No, it's not hard at all for a wife who is HD. Why don't you put it out there to her? She may surprise you and be happy to work on her spontaneity.


That's just it...she is not HD so she probably doesn't have the same HD mindset as you...assuming of course you are HD 
We had this talk a few times. Don't get me wrong I'm happy with my sex life I just wish it came with more surprises. I suppose I shouldn't complain since she makes up the sex shortfall midweek but lately that's getting old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

cavenger said:


> Are you Hd? Sorry I didn't read entire thread ... What is "enough" for you?


Yes im HD. Didn't used to be but now in my late 30's I think about it all the time! I could have it everyday if the moment was right, but id even settle for 3X a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: HD Women*



Lonely&frustrated said:


> Yes im HD. Didn't used to be but now in my late 30's I think about it all the time! I could have it everyday if the moment was right, but id even settle for 3X a week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haaaaa do you know how many men here on TAM would love , love ,love to " settle " for 3x weekly  !?!? Sad but for some that may be the average for a month ..... or year ???!!!!


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Haaaaa do you know how many men here on TAM would love , love ,love to " settle " for 3x weekly  !?!? Sad but for some that may be the average for a month ..... or year ???!!!!


I don't "like" having to settle! ! I don't understand how/if my H has so much stress and misses me when we're apart why he wouldn't want to go at it like rabbits. He says sweet nothings when he's away and is a different person when home, im usually just as lonely and sad when he is home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^Then go out!

The house tends to feel too routine


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess I maybe a little old fashioned but don't two people who supposedly love each other WANT to be close and intimate a lot? I guess im into actions, I wear my heart on my sleeve and im not afraid to show it, if he asked me to run around the house screaming his name out loud I would lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonely&frustrated (Jan 27, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> ^Then go out!
> 
> The house tends to feel too routine


 I'd love to!!! Ive offered to "do" things while driving 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm, I didn't mean while driving, park somewhere first lol


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah HD great and what to about it? Once every 7 to 10 days is not cutting it for me anymore getting too frustrated.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

HD and on two different wave lengths lately. We go out to dinner last night and we have a couple of drinks...I start getting frisky under the table with my foot messaging his leg and workig my way under his shorts... he just smiles and winks at me. Later he takes me for a long drive....I try again to get in those britches. He says he loves me and smacks me on the butt. We get home and he wants to plant a new pine tree he bought..NOW! He wants plant a tree so we go out back and look for a spot we decide on a place and I decide to make my move..... BJ under the stars last night for big guy he was definately on a different wave length than me last night. Ugh....try try and try again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cwtchbunny said:


> Hubby wasn't always like this but kids and work happened, we used to have sex every other day
> 
> Also he is a fair bit older than me, do you think men over 40 don't need sex so often


Not an age I am 57 and need/want every day Thank goodness my wife is more than accommodating The more we have more we want 4 to 5 times per week.But I will say since the 4 kids are gone and the 257K in school loans are done !!!!! life gets much easier with more time for fun.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

mineforever said:


> HD and on two different wave lengths lately. We go out to dinner last night and we have a couple of drinks...I start getting frisky under the table with my foot messaging his leg and workig my way under his shorts... he just smiles and winks at me. Later he takes me for a long drive....I try again to get in those britches. He says he loves me and smacks me on the butt. We get home and he wants to plant a new pine tree he bought..NOW! He wants plant a tree so we go out back and look for a spot we decide on a place and I decide to make my move..... BJ under the stars last night for big guy he was definately on a different wave length than me last night. Ugh....try try and try again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


God bless wives like you and mine You make us happy men


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Erm, I didn't mean while driving, park somewhere first lol


Yes very dangerous and hard to explain to the Ins Co.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> God bless wives like you and mine You make us happy men


I am very thankful for my HD woman. The things is though is that our desire feeds one another so her HD makes me HD and my HD makes her HD and it is a wonder spiral


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

LD spouses who regularly and knowingly punish, play games or just plain hold out on their HD should divorce them. It's abusive plain and simple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> I am very thankful for my HD woman. The things is though is that our desire feeds one another so her HD makes me HD and my HD makes her HD and it is a wonder spiral



Much better than the reverse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

What makes this so much harder for me is I have not always been HD. For a while I was extremely LD while taking medication, poor self image weight gain going through several surgeries. Both hips have been replaced and one knee ended up having to be completely replaced too, then back surgery. During this time sex was very painful and I felt ugly and fat. Now after the last surgery off all the pills, I'm back but he is only up to 1x very 7 to 10 days. My prior relationship was 2-3 daily so I am having to keep under control all the time and it is getting hard.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

I can sympathize. In my teens I was very HD-the high school boyfriend couldn't keep up and I didn't think that would ever happen. I shut down emotionally for a large part of my marriage but finally opened up to DH about the issues that hurt me so much and I feel just like I did as a teen. I could easily go 5 days a week with a couple multiple days but DH seems to be running about every 4 days at best. He says otherwise but his body language feels pretty closed off. I am still trying to adjust and now remember why I did not do so well in a few classes back on the day because I am totally unfocused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

just got it 55 said:


> God bless wives like you and mine You make us happy men



Feels great to be a man, huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you TAM!!!! I tried out the idea I got from another poster today as a surprise for big guy for our weekend kinky night. I tried out the 3 foot 2X6 board with his tennis shoes nailed to each end of the board..a blindfold and your imagination..... he thought I was crazy when I asked him to nail his shoes to the board. WOW!!!!! Hot!!!! And a lot of fun...I highly recommend it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

But now he has holes in his shoes.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

But what a way to go....and now he has a reason to buy a new pair of shoes! Win , win for big daddy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Well as long as big daddy enjoyed." Shoes are cheap the night is priceless. .......


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm still slightly confused but that's ok.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not sure exactly what qualifies as HD, but I'd say I generally am. I want it at least once a day, preferably more. As often as possible really...whenever there's an opportunity. 

At the beginning of our relationship, my husband had some trouble adjusting to it. He told me he had never been with a woman who wanted sex as often as I do. I think I wore him out.

Now, we don't have sex as often as we used to. Partly due to conflicting schedules because I work 1st shift and he works 2nd. We have sex about every other day, and honestly I'd prefer it to be more often.


----------

